
Groovy downloads double after joining Apache Foundation - codetricity
http://restlet.com/blog/2015/10/21/community-lessons-groovy-downloads-double-after-joining-apache-foundation/
======
vorg
> We moved the Groovy project to the Apache Foundation as a message to the
> community to say that the community and ecosystem matter the most

You moved it to Apache because all the three staff working on Groovy were
retrenched from Pivotal,Inc.

> we started to support Android. even large companies like the New York Times
> started to use Groovy to build their Android mobile apps

You're mixing up the functions of Groovy for build scripts in Gradle and as a
systems languages targeting Android.

~~~
blackdrag
Groovy moved from Codehaus to Apache because Codehaus was shut down. This has
nothing to do with Pivotal at all. And maybe I get the word retrenched wrong,
but it was not a simple reduction of people working at Groovy, it was a full
layoff, and out of about 7 people involved with grails and groovy only the
eclipse guy stays, because he also works on other things. But afaik Pivotal
did not pay anything to Codehaus at any time.

As for Android... you can really make Android application in Groovy now. And
the NY Times guys really did/do (don't know the current state) use it for the
actual app.

~~~
vorg
There's nothing anywhere about Groovy moving to Apache or looking for another
governance structure during the years Codehaus was winding down. It was only
first mentioned online about a week after the layoffs from Pivotal were
announced. Everything that was on Codehaus was already moving to Github and
Guillaume Laforge's groovy-lang.org website. Moving to Apache looks like a
direct response to Pivotal's layoffs.

~~~
blackdrag
We have not been looking for a new governance structure, that's right. That
comes in the package with moving to Apache.. as would have been if we had
moved to Eclipse. Moving off Codehaus had happened at that point already in
several aspects. There was only JIRA, mailing lists, web page as well as a git
repo mirror on Codehaus. github because of pull requests, distributions moved
away because Codehaus exchanged rsync with webdav making releases take a full
day, CI moved because the sponsored server allows us to test against the
newest Java directly from the repository and so on.

